# Big Brother 12--Live Feed and Showtime After Dark discussion thread--Spoilers



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Live feeds are up and the women look amazing. Nice of them to appear in bikinis right from the start.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Brendon and Rachel are nominated.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

And everyone thinks that Andrew is the saboteur. I hope they're wrong. I would like for it to be a total surprise when they find out who it really is.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I've watched quite a bit of the feeds this first night, and Annie is the only person that I dislike. Poor Andrew has copped quite a bit because of her and her overdramatics. The rest I don't have a solid opinion on. No one jumps out at me as a favorite to root for and watch.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I hate Annie. She needs to go like yesterday. There seems to be a group forming of about 7 and then Monet and and Sherriff chick seem to be bonding.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Just read that Brendon won the POV.

deb


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Rachel is going home then


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Glad to hear Brendon won. That's really going to shake things up, as he was the major target. 

Amazingly, the power players now want Annie out. She played way too hard way too fast and she's going to go up on the block and get voted out. I sat down just in time to see it play out and it was delicious.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

In this video clip, Hayden talks about the DR strongly suggesting that he not put Annie up. He thinks it's because they're trying to save the saboteur.
http://tinypic.com/r/ejg9x4/3

Oh, and these houseguests are the most boring I've seen.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> In this video clip, Hayden talks about the DR strongly suggesting that he not put Annie up. He thinks it's because they're trying to save the saboteur.
> http://tinypic.com/r/ejg9x4/3
> 
> Oh, and these houseguests are the most boring I've seen.


I agree on the boring bit. The main problem is there are no villains. They're all pretty decent. It's also the best educated group they've ever had. Several of them have master's degrees. Brendon has one in physics. Annie is a bartender but she has a master's in education. Lane is an oil rig salesman but he played football for 4 years at Texas Tech and clearly went to classes as well. Matt is the Mensa guy. Usually that's hyped and you don't believe it but he makes intelligent conversation and has a very good personality. There are also no ditzy blonds in the style of Jordan. Brittney comes closest but she's obviously very intelligent. The group conversations around the hot tub and pool have been the most literate I've ever heard on BB.

I haven't watched After Dark obsessively but another thing I've noticed is the lack of smoking. I thought I saw Kathy (the deputy sheriff) with a cigarette one time but that was it.`There was debate in the past over whether California's ban on smoking in the workplace applied to BB. The hamsters get a salary (in addition to any winnings), so technically they're employees of CBS and the house is their workplace. So maybe the producers either now recruit non-smokers, they decided the law did apply, or I just missed the smoking that did occur.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

What about T & A?

Any good stuff?


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> What about T & A?
> 
> Any good stuff?


No, none yet, but since you mention it...

It really cracks me up that for the last two days Britney and Monet have been *****ing to each other about how much they hate Rachel breasts, because "they are all side boob and look messed up." Seriously? That's why you hate her breasts?

It would have been ok if it was just the two of them talking back and forth to each other, but they have been on a two day bender and now are trying to trap guys by asking them what they think of Rachel breasts.

Jealous much?

Edit:

Picture of Kristen doing a handstand in the backyard. Nice spread. 

http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...74&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=31&rc=&fpart=1


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Just read at FORT that Brendon used the POV to save himself and Annie is the replacement nominee.

deb


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

http://www.oddandstupid.com/Big_Brother.htm


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Anyone think that Hayden and Kristen are married?


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Somard said:


> Anyone think that Hayden and Kristen are married?


No reason to think that but walk me through it: Why do you think so?


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

The last 1/2 hour of AD last night


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Somard said:


> The last 1/2 hour of AD last night


In which what was said or what happened? Some of us don't get the live feeds and rely on this thread and other sites for those updates.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Somard said:


> The last 1/2 hour of AD last night


I'll be sure to watch when I go home. But yeah, update us now.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Haydon had said she def acts diff in the house. They also eluded to knowing each other outside.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm new to this...made an SP for the after dark and tried to watch it...do they do anything other than just sit there and talk?


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Sometimes it is interesting but last night it seemed it was just Annie whining.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Somard said:


> Haydon had said she def acts diff in the house. They also eluded to knowing each other outside.


Wow. And I thought the Saboteur saying two people know each other outside of the house was a bunch of hooey to cause trouble. Maybe there is some truth to it? They did say they were attracted to each other. A setup perhaps?


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Somard said:


> Anyone think that Hayden and Kristen are married?


Ok, so I just got back from lunch at home. I FF'ed BB AD and got to where they were alone in the room downstairs with the giant couch/bed. I don't know about married, but they are def a couple. I wonder how long BB will let this go before revealing it to the audience.

Conversation:

H: I've been wanting to talk to you all day. Have you felt the same way?
K: ya.
H: I feel like everybody's been looking at us. I just feel weird..
K: I don't think so. I think we've been doing a good job. (giggle)
H: I'd like to think so.
K: we should talk in your room later.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Shaunnick said:


> Ok, so I just got back from lunch at home. I FF'ed BB AD and got to where they were alone in the room downstairs with the giant couch/bed. I don't know about married, but they are def a couple. I wonder how long BB will let this go before revealing it to the audience.
> 
> Conversation:
> 
> ...


Are we sure this isn't a showmance? Both already expressed interest in each other and it has been known that usually showmances are targeted for evictions as those are usually guaranteed natural alliances.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Einselen said:


> Are we sure this isn't a showmance? Both already expressed interest in each other and it has been known that usually showmances are targeted for evictions as those are usually guaranteed natural alliances.


It is certainly possible, but the tone and body language showed that they were very comfortable with each other, and one thing I have noticed and that Kristen seems to interact the least with the other house guests, and Hayden has been spending the majority of his time hanging out with the Brigade or Brendan.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

They could know each other, but I think it's just them wanting to keep their alliance a secret.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

The latest saboteur video said that the saboteur escaped eviction this week--meaning my first choice, Annie, isn't it. That still leaves Matt as my second choice. Both of these choices were made on premiere night, but since then the saboteur has done nothing on the feeds, and everything that has been done so far could have been done by someone in production rather than by someone inside the house--meaning it could be a hoax on both the houseguests and the audience. Whatever the truth, it won't be a shock. I don't foresee it being anything other than what it already is--lame.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I like my sleeper pick of Lane (for saboteur).

Get on the brigade and ride it to the $50k.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Einselen said:


> Are we sure this isn't a showmance? Both already expressed interest in each other and it has been known that usually showmances are targeted for evictions as those are usually guaranteed natural alliances.


I just watched it and if you put the pieces together no way.

The conversation seemed to hint at the fact they are the two who are at least life long friends, as they talked about how they have been doing good so far. No evidence to think they are simply trying to hide a showmance, especially given what has been said between them now and the fact that all the other guys already think Hayden has a thing for her...

So they could be married or they at least have known each other. I will give them credit. Probably the last two I would have suspsected, so short of outing themselves, they did a good job of hiding it.

It COULD be them hiding an alliance they formed before the live feeds, but we are three episodes into the actual show and they have not mentioned it at all. I think the Editors certainly would have clued us in on such a secret alliance at this point, but you never know. They don't tend to hide alliances from the viewers that are made in the house.

Before I saw their convo though, I thought the long time friends was simply a red herring by the saboteur to throw people off.

I am getting a weird feeling about Brendan and the saboteur role too. He seems to be hyper-capable of a lot of things.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> http://www.oddandstupid.com/Big_Brother.htm


Unfortunately (for me), I don't find her attractive at all.

Well, a bit, sure. But far less than others in the house.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

marksman said:


> So they could be married or they at least have known each other. I will give them credit. Probably the last two I would have suspsected, so short of outing themselves, they did a good job of hiding it.


Didn't Ragan guess it was Hayden and Kristin? Didn't we hear that said?

Yeah, perhaps he was pulling things out his butt, but maybe he's seeing things we're not shown on TV.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> Didn't Ragan guess it was Hayden and Kristin? Didn't we hear that said?
> 
> Yeah, *perhaps he was pulling things out his butt*, but maybe he's seeing things we're not shown on TV.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Unfortunately (for me), I don't find her attractive at all.


Me neither. I just felt is was my civic duty to post it. At the very least, it's hilarious.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Me neither. I just felt is was my civic duty to post it. At the very least, it's hilarious.


true.

Now go find one of Kristen.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

That link above is one place to go for that sort of thing. I'm on my phone so I can't do any digging, but here's one you may find interesting. Not the best picture of her, because her boobs are probably the least interesting part of her body, which is quite fit.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Didn't Ragan guess it was Hayden and Kristin? Didn't we hear that said?
> 
> Yeah, perhaps he was pulling things out his butt, but maybe he's seeing things we're not shown on TV.


Since ragan also thought Annie was the saboteur and said as much in his goodbye, he may have a good instinct for this stuff.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Best night of the feeds so far this year for me. Nothing explosive has happened, but the scrambling and scheming has been a lot of fun even if low-key. There isn't one big group targeting one person, but several sub-alliances competing against each other. First night I have been interested.

Oh, and they found the beeping device and Monet fell off the bed reaching for it. Pretty funny.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

marksman said:


> Since ragan also thought Annie was the saboteur and said as much in his goodbye, he may have a good instinct for this stuff.


Yes, that comment impressed me. I like Ragan. He might do well, but I want to see how he reacts when cornered or on the block.

He might flip out.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)




----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

There's potential here...

When is the female bikini competition on this show?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Monet and Britney are nominated. Tears are flowing.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Monet and Britney are nominated. Tears are flowing.


Why do these reality last til the end shows always kick off the chicks first?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Britney hates Kristen


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Britney hates Kristen


There go my hopes of some lesbian action between the two. Darn.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Britney won the POV. The houseguests seem confused over the results. I just sat down and heard Brendon and Haydon suggest the competition was rigged to keep her. Apparently it was a timed event, and those are always accused of being rigged for the winner if the winner is a production favorite. I don't know if Britney is a production favorite, but she's been just the sort of hot little ***** the last few hours that makes for good tv.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Matt's a damn fool. He just offered himself up as a pawn to hide the Brigade. Doesn't he know the pawn always goes home?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

He's trying too hard to be clever and explained to his alliance how smart a move it is for him to be a pawn, no doubt positioning himself for the best camera angles. He even asked Rachel if he could use her HOH room to talk privately to Lane and Enzo, then backed off that request when she looked at him funny. It all just made Rachel suspicious of him and she thinks he's trying to play both sides against each other, or worse, that the other side is simply playing her for a fool.

Sounds like Andrew will go up as a pawn, which is a weak move and he will probably end up being evicted. I hate when HOH's are afraid of making enemies and don't put up two strong players. Her best move is to put up Lane, Enzo, or Matt and then step back from the process.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Is BBAD showing the conversation between Rachel, Ragan, and Kristen right now? They are basically talking about influence from production in the game.


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

This is really hilarious. Rachel is talking to everyone about "secret" plans. They are all in separate conversations....but all about what she is going to do about who will go up on the block. She just can't keep quiet!!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Breaking news. Looks like there are two sexually active showmances now. That is all.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

One more.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Shaunnick said:


> Matt's a damn fool. He just offered himself up as a pawn to hide the Brigade. Doesn't he know the pawn always goes home?


At first glance I thought you said "Matt Damon's a fool!"


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Breaking news. Looks like there are two sexually active showmances now. That is all.


Is that Kristen and Hayden?


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Alfer said:


> Is that Kristen and Hayden?


Yes.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Uh oh... looks like Matt might be screwed. Britney trying to sway Rachel and Brenden to get them to campaign for Monet... Ragan about to call a meeting for the airing of grievances and give Matt a shot to explain.


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

Enzo learned how to turn slop into a tasty dish last night..so much that the nasty, blandness is now more of a pasta. Wonder if the producers will forbid use of condiments now. The have nots were gorging on Enzo's dish.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

TiVoJedi said:


> Enzo learned how to turn slop into a tasty dish last night..so much that the nasty, blandness is now more of a pasta. Wonder if the producers will forbid use of condiments now. The have nots were gorging on Enzo's dish.


They had better not. The players are staying within the rules laid down, and if he has figured out a way to make slop better, more power to him.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Almost a half hour into the endurance comp and the people remaining on their boards are Ragan, Matt, Andrew, Brendan and Enzo.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

If Andrew doesn't win HOH he might be screwed food wise. I don't know if sardines, sauerkraut, prunes, pate, baby food or bok choi are kosher.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

nmiller855 said:


> If Andrew doesn't win HOH he might be screwed food wise. I don't know if sardines, sauerkraut, prunes, pate, baby food or bok choi are kosher.


Actually, all of them can be kosher. None of those items are prohibited. The question is, have the producers agreed to supply the house as a whole with kosher food products or is Andrew eating food he brought in?


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Matt won.

I wonder if this will become payback week. 

deb


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

So where are all the topless photos of this years crop of ladies? I figure they must be out by now...


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

On BBAD:

Kristen was doing some Yoga last night....I'll say it again, that girl has got one incredible body.

The producers are ruining this show. Besides the fact that they picked a pretty horrible cast this season (I pretty much hate everyone), they're systematically cutting out what made the show good in the beginning.

- "You are not aloud to talk about production". C'mon, that's part of what is fascinating. Getting a little glimpse of the 'behind-the-scenes' is fun. They're hitting that button more and more with each season.

- Why do you cut away from the half-naked girls so quickly? In the beginning we'd get these long lingering shots. This show is SUPPOSED to be about voyeurism. Embrace it dimwits.

- I love seeing the conclusion of the endurance HOH comps. Initially when I started watching AD Friday morning and saw that the competition was over I thought, "Wow this cast sucks. They couldn't even last 3 hours??". The truth is that unfortunately the producers intentionally made it so it would not drag out. Apparently the surf boards started retracting into the wall so that the houseguest had less and less surface area on which to stand. Lame! Make them stand out there all night. WTF is wrong with them?

I want to take over your job Allison Groedner!!..I hate you! You suck.

Ragan is playing the best game imo, but I hate his style of play. I like people that overtly have to fight to stay in the game as opposed to "I'm everyone's friend"....F*** you.

There are still a lot of people in the house, so I hope this thing improves, but I don't have high hopes based on what I've seen so far.

Lastly, Enzo!! Please shave your head or leave your hat on!! Your chia pet, ratty, diseased-crop-looking scalp is grossing me out.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Hilarious. Brendon won POV. Nice backdoor super-genius. It might work out well for him anyway. Perhaps Rachel and Brendon won't be coming after him since it might look like he saved them by not putting him on the block. If that was his plan all along and he successfully plays two sides against each other, than I'll be impressed. I hope not, because I don't want to have to give that little guy any credit.

Edit: Oh, I guess it hasn't been mentioned in this thread yet that Kathy and Andrew were Matt's nominees.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

When Kristen is drunk she puts things in her mouth. In this case, a spider.


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like Kristen finally found a way to get some air time.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeah, that should do it. They were all drinking and playing a game tonight, which is very rare for this group. Some pretty funny reaction gifs here:
http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...68&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=31&rc=&fpart=1


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Hilarious. Brendon won POV. Nice backdoor super-genius. It might work out well for him anyway. Perhaps Rachel and Brendon won't be coming after him since it might look like he saved them by not putting him on the block. If that was his plan all along and he successfully plays two sides against each other, than I'll be impressed. I hope not, because I don't want to have to give that little guy any credit.
> 
> Edit: Oh, I guess it hasn't been mentioned in this thread yet that Kathy and Andrew were Matt's nominees.


D'oh.

Do we really know if backdooring Brendon was his master plan? Or was it just one option.

I do think Matt made the right nominations (for Matt). Had he put up Rachel and Brendon and Brendon won POV (as he did), that might get ugly down the road.

I personally don't like the guy, but think he was right.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Looks like Jeff BB11 may spend a night in the house this year. He's doing a CBS internet show called Around The World For Free and the BB house could be one of his stops.

http://hollywoodinsider.ew.com/2010...-tease-upcoming-twist-and-a-surprise-visitor/


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Anyone here subscribe to the live feeds? I only get BBAD, but am intrigued by the live feeds...


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I do not get the live feeds but I do check Joker's update section on a regular basis. Apparently there is a good fifteen minutes after the show went off the air that the live feeds did not come back on, during which time a big yelling fight went down between Kristen and Rachel, and Brendan and Hayden got dragged into it. 

I expect we will see it all Sunday night.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

So, Kristin lost the POV and is now forced to wear a hippie unitard and wig for the rest of the week. She will likely be evicted in it. She has the body for it anyway.


















Kristen changing (NSFW)
http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...22&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=31&rc=&fpart=1

http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...94&page=1&view=expanded&sb=5&o=31&rc=&fpart=1


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

:up:


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

So who won POV?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Neenahboy said:


> So who won POV?


Brit


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

I'm going to bet that brit will leave the noms as is so as to not piss off brendon and rachel.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I wish Britney would use the POV on Hayden & Rachel would replace him with Brendon just to prove how much she wants Kristen gone. Everyone could vote Brendon out & Rachel would follow because this is the last evictee not going to the jury house. Of course it won't happen that way but I'd really like Kristen to stay just to keep Rachel riled up.
On jokersupdates it says that Ragan won a play the veto card. Does anyone know anything what it does?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DavidTigerFan said:


> I'm going to bet that brit will leave the noms as is so as to not piss off brendon and rachel.


Yeah, it's her best move.

Sad you gotta play the game that way, but you do. Personally I'd make a "save the hottie" rule if I were part of the BB behind the scenes team.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

if noms stay the same (as they probably will) Kristen goes home and then if Brendan doesn't win, Rachel and he are up on the block next week. I can't see how that doesn't happen. The entire house wants it and Brendan and Rachel have nobody to pair with and form a real alliance.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Necromancer2006 said:


> if noms stay the same (as they probably will) Kristen goes home and then if Brendan doesn't win, Rachel and he are up on the block next week. I can't see how that doesn't happen. The entire house wants it and Brendan and Rachel have nobody to pair with and form a real alliance.


Not necessarily, when Kristin goes home that leaves the 4 brigade (Hayden, Matt, Enzo, and the big guy), Brendan and Rachel, Ragan, Brittany, and Kathy. If any of the brigade gets it, then yes, they go up unless they want to keep B&R's votes. If I were the brigade, I'd use B&R to whittle out the other guys, then take out B&R.

If Ragan wins, who knows...it seems all you have to do is tell him a sob story and he will keep you.

Brittany I think would put them up.

Kathy will probably put the up as well because she has no other real enemies.

This is all contingent on no more drama. Remember, everyone liked Andrew until he started mouthing off to everyone.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I REALLY hope Britney wins HOH & puts up Brendon & Rachel. It seems that nobody wants to win HOH, they just don't want Brendon to win it. Everyone I've seen talking about is says they are going to throw the competition as soon as Brendon loses.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Britney didn't use the POV.

deb


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I can't help it, I'm still pulling for Brendon and Rachel, though I can't stand either of them for very long. For one thing, them staying in pisses off a whole lot of people, both in the house and on fan forums, and pissing off both of those groups amuses me greatly.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I can't help it, I'm still pulling for Brendon and Rachel, though I can't stand either of them for very long. For one thing, them staying in pisses off a whole lot of people, both in the house and on fan forums, and pissing off both of those groups amuses me greatly.


Same here... I am mostly pulling for them because they are the underdogs...

It's clear that everyone is gunning for them, and the fact that they can survive week after week pleases me... As you say, the fact that it upsets everyone in the house amuses me as well!


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

MikeekiM said:


> Same here... I am mostly pulling for them because they are the underdogs...


Yes, and they are targets because they're winning challenges and overtly playing the game.

I prefer the Evel Dick style of play compared to those who fly below the radar.

Ragan, Kathy...I mean YOU.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Kathy isn't flying below the radar. I think she's just awful at everything.

If Britney or the brigade were smart they would not vote out B&R. Use them to get rid of Kathy and Ragan, and then go after B&R.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Brendon has dropped. So have Kathy and Enzo. Brendon is complaining about being horribly suited to the endurance comps that require small bodies and especially small feet. The comp is Matt's if he wants it.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Ragan and Matt are the only one's left. No surprise there. Ragan sounds like he's going to throw it again. This has to be the result the producers wanted after choosing another endurance comp so soon.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Not only another endurance comp but one with the exact same bias as the previous one where people with the smallest feet have a significant advantage.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

So, Matt is the golden boy now. He gets the comp that favors him twice--historically unusual placements of the endurance comps too. And he gets the special power, whatever that is. That means he is he main storyline going forward.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I don't think there is a special power is there? I thought there was just pandora's box and if he opens it will just open up the chance for Regan to become a saboteur.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

marksman said:


> I don't think there is a special power is there? I thought there was just pandora's box and if he opens it will just open up the chance for Regan to become a saboteur.


Which he will obviously open...


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I think JC said if he wants the "game changing" power he has to open Pandora's Box.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Will he be smart enough to put them both up this time?? I mean, seeing as how his last plan worked out so well..


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Lopey said:


> Will he be smart enough to put them both up this time?? I mean, seeing as how his last plan worked out so well..




I think he's gotta this time. Who else would he even put up? Kathy? Meh.

Time to break up Brachel, for sure. Last time it wasn't terribly important to do, but now it's time for them to go. Leave them in much longer and they could become a problem.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

If Brachel ends up on the block after POV, which one should be sent home? From a viewers point, it would be alot of fun watching Rachel by her self... I think she would go after people in the house, just to piss them off.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

I think it'd be a miracle if Rachel didn't get sent home. She's like Kristen. Such a polarizing force in the house that they'll be glad to get rid of her. I don't think people really hate Brendan, but people really hate Rachel.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

There's a risk in not putting up Brenchel at the same time. That is, if only one goes up, and the other wins POV, the POV holder will certainly take the other person off, then the HOH would be wasted (if getting Brenchel out is the plan.)


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Knowing the brigade, they'll accidentally evict Matt this week somehow.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

On Jokersupdates it said that Matt was already saying that they really need to get rid of Kathy. If he doesn't put up Brendan & Rachel, he needs to go home.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

well they do absolutely need to get rid of Kathy, but Kathy is #2 behind Brendan or Rachel. Once either Brendan or Rachel are out of the house, the next person that HAS to go or needs to be targeted is Kathy - if nothing else to make her choose a side to see where she stands. Right now, she's an absolute loose canon and when the #s start to dwindle, you need to know where votes are and with her, you've got no clue. You need to be able to "count" votes - with her still in the game, she's an Uno wildcard.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

They need to get rid of Rachel now before they start sending people to the jury house. Brenden can play the game. But yes it would be fun to watch Rachel handle the house without "her man".


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

USAFSSO said:


> They need to get rid of Rachel now before they start sending people to the jury house. Brenden can play the game. But yes it would be fun to watch Rachel handle the house without "her man".


Wasn't Kristen's eviction the last one that would not be going to the jury house? Think they're screwed now.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

If Matt does not put up Brendan and Rachel, the brigade will just say, "Man we have the worst luck."

LOL.

This season is really killing me. This apathetic cast of do nothings is driving me nuts. 1-9 chance of 500k and literally none of them are doing anything.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Necromancer2006 said:


> well they do absolutely need to get rid of Kathy, but Kathy is #2 behind Brendan or Rachel. .


Why is it more important? Brendan and Rachel have no allies.. nobody likes them.. they have 0 chance of winning in the end anyway. I'd rather get rid of kathy or anyone else because they can influence people. Rachel and Brendan can't influence anyone but themselves.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I was thinking they should get brendon first because once he's in the jury house all rachel will want to do is join him there. 

Just think about how crazy she would get if another girl gets to the jury house before her!


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I agree with vertigo. If Brendan leaves, Rachel will want to follow because "her man" is no longer there. I think it would be so funny if one of them went to the jury house & they kept the other one for a few weeks out of spite.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

nmiller855 said:


> I agree with vertigo. If Brendan leaves, Rachel will want to follow because "her man" is no longer there. I think it would be so funny if one of them went to the jury house & they kept the other one for a few weeks out of spite.


Actually Rachel is a good person to take to the final 2 with you. Everybody hates her, so they will vote for you.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

But Rachel is too good at comps to leave in the game. You don't want someone else deciding your fate by winning HOHs and POVs Far better to take Kathy. She sucks at comps and she's unlikely to get many votes in the end.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Brendon and Rachel are on the block. The house guests also know a new saboteur has been unleashed. The funny thing is, some of them think it's not actually someone currently in the house, even though in the message they saw, the saboteur said they are also playing for the $500k.

deb


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

POV comp hosted by Jeff & Jordan from last season. Supposedly they did not like Rachel (attitude) very much.
Britney wins POV for 2nd week in a row! Looks like Rachel is going to Jury.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

Can you imagine how drunk Rachel will be until Brendan joins her? He won't be there to discourage her. I feel sorry for the next person that has to join her & listen to her. Unless she wins HOH or power of veto, I think Kathy will be the next to go. Rachel is mad at Kathy because Kathy took her out in this power of veto & everyone clapped. Rachel tried to make Kathy apologize but she stood her ground & just walked off.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Stylin said:


> POV comp hosted by Jeff & Jordan...


They're promoting Jeff's stupid world tour....Chima would have been a more interesting choice. Producers fail again.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

What are you talking about? Jeff is extremely popular with fans while Chima is nearly universally hated. She is also persona non grata at BBHQ for constantly disrespecting production, making threats (forcing the live show to be taped), and finally quitting the show.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> What are you talking about? Jeff is extremely popular with fans while Chima is nearly universally hated. She is also persona non grata at BBHQ for constantly disrespecting production, making threats (forcing the live show to be taped), and finally quitting the show.


The tongue-in-the-cheek didn't come across I guess....


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Question about the original saboteur locked the food pantry in the first episode during the blackout, what happened with that? I don't remember seeing how long it stayed locked or what they did for food until it reopened.

TIA


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

The only thing that would help this week is if Matt used the diamond power of veto to put kathy on the block. Otherwise, this season is going to lose interest fast.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

They were locked out for a few days until the first food competition.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

At the POV ceremony Brendan yelled at Britney & called her a spoiled brat. Rachel did her fake crying & apologized to Britney afterward. The rest of the house is going to act sympathetic to Rachel so she will think she is the one staying. That way Brendan won't study hard for the HOH & will still be upset that Rachel was the one that went home.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Brendon is gonna cry himself a river when Rachel gets ousted. He's gonna need to build a bridge, and get over it or he'll seriously fall apart. I think he's gonna be inconsolable and drop out of the game....he just won't be able to take it. He might even garner some sympathy from the others if he stays, due to his (upcoming) pathetic nature.

Dude is one heckuva emotional guy.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Brendon wants people to hate him because of his behavior at the POV ceremony. He's taking one for his lady and trying to get evicted. No one is falling for it.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> They were locked out for a few days until the first food competition.


Thank you. I couldn't remember.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

Big goings on tonight. The other houseguests are perfecting their "Trapped Game" by seeing who can slink out of the room & leave one person with Brendan & Rachel.
Rachel approached Ragan & Britney while they were in the hammock & Ragan told her he can't have conversations with people that cry & other issues. He told her he wasn't in the same place as her & when she got upset & acted like she was going to cry, she left. She went to the Diary Room & Brendan went outside & verbally attacked Ragan. Ragan stood his ground & didn't get rattled but Britney got upset. 
Later when the alcohol was brought out, he grabbed the whole bottle of white wine & split it between him & Rachel & put the wine corkscrew in his pocket but Kathy talked him into putting it back where it belonged.
Brendan tried to get into the Diary Room by pushing the button until they came over the speaker saying the Diary Room was closed. Then he sat as close as he could to it & started a monologue in one of the cameras. Britney went into the kitchen & told him "No wonder your family doesn't support you, you humilate them."


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

IMHO, Regan came off as the better person in the discussion. I like the "Just the Tip" recap show the guests are doing.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

So, who does it look like will be going home?? Seems like they are equally hated.. They take out Rachel this week, Brandon won't be able to function the following week. They can't put the HOH up with the DPOV, can they??


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

It looks like they are trying to act like Rachel is going to stay so Brendan won't study & will be upset by being blindsided & not able to win HOH. BUT.. with this house, we'll have to wait until the voting starts to see if that's what really happens.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Brendon won HOH. He chose Matt, Britney and Ragan to be the Have Nots.

deb


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

So now with Matts Diamond POV, can he just change Brendens noms and put up Brenden right before the voting? I cant remember if that's how the Coup de'tat worked.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Matt can change and put another person on the block but doubtful (since they don't give all details) he could put the HOH up on the block. would be nice if he could


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

With Brendon being HOH this week, it could work out well for the Brigade... if Brendon goes after Britney and Ragen and then the Brigade takes out Brendon the following week. Ohhhh what fun it would be in the jury house for Rachel and Britney alone for an entire week. Why don't they sell live feeds to the jury house??? I bet they could make alot more money there...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah, I don't think even the DPV will let Matt put up the HOH...


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

If Brendon was gonna win, this was a good one for the Brigade since Matt can veto one of his nominations. And next week Brendon can't play in the HoH competition.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Lopey said:


> With Brendon being HOH this week, it could work out well for the Brigade... if Brendon goes after Britney and Ragen and then the Brigade takes out Brendon the following week. Ohhhh what fun it would be in the jury house for Rachel and Britney alone for an entire week. Why don't they sell live feeds to the jury house??? I bet they could make alot more money there...


Do that and you might as well sell time watching people scrape their fingernails on a chalk board!! I think they would sell film of that to the Taliban for use as torture!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Yeah, I don't think even the DPV will let Matt put up the HOH...


You need the Platinum POV for that.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> If Brendon was gonna win, this was a good one for the Brigade since Matt can veto one of his nominations. And next week Brendon can't play in the HoH competition.


Yes, this worked out quite well for them. I wonder if they'll realize that quickly or it'll take them a few days.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

No "Just the Tip" last night, on BBAD. I'm guessing it wont happen this week now that Brendan has the HoH room.

I'm sure we will see him in the HoH room all by himself, doing his monologues about how fake everyone is. And crying that he is all alone.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Ragan & Lane are noms. Ragan the supposed target, and Lane because he's a floater. Brendon doesn't seem to have a backdoor plan, but seems Brit or Matt would be the choice.

Everyone is playing in POV comp except Matt and Brit. Lane got to choose a player, and picked Hayden.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

If the noms stay the same, would Matt use the DPOV on Lane? The Brigade has the votes to get rid of Ragen. May make sense not to draw any unwanted attention to himself.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I would think it is best to keep it the same, the votes are there right (3 brigade vs Kathy and Brit). I wonder though if he can give it to someone else without using, almost like the HII in Survivor.

I have a question on when the DPOV is played, is it right before the vote?


----------



## bleen (Aug 9, 2008)

So if Ragan does get the boot this week, that's the second straight Sabateur who falls short of their goal. Can't imagine enticing too many future contestants with that track record


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Einselen said:


> I would think it is best to keep it the same, the votes are there right (3 brigade vs Kathy and Brit). I wonder though if he can give it to someone else without using, almost like the HII in Survivor.


He can't tell anyone about it.

He will use it. He knows the Brigade is suspicious about his Pandora's Box lie. He needs to clear his name by using it.

Hilarity on BBAD last night....

Enzo and Hayden are talking in the HoH room. The conversation stops. Enzo picks something up off the bed that looks like a big black di1do and says, "What the Hell is this?"

He tosses it back on the bed and the game discussion continues. I howled.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Depending on POV results, I think BB will persuade Matt to use one or both DPOV's, and he'll probably replace with Brit & Kathy...BB hates to see game change powers go unused.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Stylin said:


> Depending on POV results, I think BB will persuade Matt to use one or both DPOV's, and he'll probably replace with Brit & Kathy...BB hates to see game change powers go unused.


Absolutely....100% chance he uses it.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I got the live feeds a few years ago. Now I have Showtime so I get BBAD. I would pay $50 to have live feed from the jury house.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Ragan won POV and just earned himself $20K!! Wow! Wonder which one Brendon will choose (Matt or Brit) as the replacement? He hasn't given any indication. But with Hayden and Enzo -his 2 new best buds- in his ear I think they will sway him towards Brit.

Regardless, even if not nominated, now Matt will definitely have to use DPOV to take Lane off if he wants to solidify his place in the Brigade (since it seems they - Enzo & Hayden - don't trust/value him as much). Looks like no matter what at the end of the day the final noms will turn out to be Kathy & Brit.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

nmiller855 said:


> I got the live feeds a few years ago. Now I have Showtime so I get BBAD. I would pay $50 to have live feed from the jury house.


Last season I stumbled across BBAD, loved it and became a BB watcher (had only watched an occasional episode before). BBAD was an entirely different show/soap opera - soo good! This season BBAD hasnt been that entertaining/different from BBTV, so beyond getting a bit more insight to HG personalities and getting info early I don't think I'd subscribe to any live feeds.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Rachel is back. For 24 hours. Something to do with Pandora's Box. I'm not sure because I haven't been watching. I think she exchanged places with Brendon because he's gone.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Rachel is back. For 24 hours. Something to do with Pandora's Box. I'm not sure because I haven't been watching. I think she exchanged places with Brendon because he's gone.


Wait... what? Is Big Brother/CBS now just making up things as they go?


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

Einselen said:


> Wait... what? Is Big Brother/CBS now just making up things as they go?


Yes.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Yep! Guess they think the season needs drama. Within minutes she was fighting with Ragan. She has told the HG she has questions to ask them all (privately). Has been talking to each HG one by one. Nothing really exciting just asking why they switched vote/voted her out. Matt, Brit & Ragan should go, gameplay blah, blah, blah...She instigated another fight with Ragan and attacked his sexuality (for the upteenth time) but publicly this time. Ragan took the gloves off and went done and dirty with her attacking appearance etc. After a DR session Rachel apologized to Ragan and they hugged.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Rumor is the BBUK winner from last year will make an appearance on BBUS. I can't imagine why that would happen, so I don't believe it. Who in America will care about her? She was popular though. Kind of a slutty version of Jordan--blonde, dumb, and childlike, but her showmance partner was a jerk. Had to change her name to Dogface to stay in the BB house and everyone had to call her that, which was funny. (Another housemate had to change his name to Halfwit. He was popular too.)

http://www.digitalspy.com/bigbrothe...a261430/sophie-reade-for-big-brother-usa.html

Google image search (NSFW)
http://www.google.com/images?q=Sophie+Reade


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Isn't Rachel in the Jury? If so then it makes NO sense to bring her back for a day. It should have been a non jury member they brought back.

That Allison chick is the WORST f'n producer.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I don't know about that. It certainly set the house on fire last night. And sending evictees back in is not unprecedented. It was done in seasons 3,6, and 9. 12 fits the pattern, but unlike those seasons, this time the returnee is just a visitor.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I heard two things about what Brendan was doing....one place said that he was "sequestered in his room" and another said that he was being allowed to review tapes from the last 24 hours. I certainly hope the second one isn't true.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Nothing official has been released or leaked that I know of. I think the best guesses are that he either went on some sort of luxury trip or was sent to the jury house thinking he was going to see Rachel.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

Thank goodness for TiVo. Every time Enzo is on the screen, I fast forward. He's worthless as a competitor & his language is atrocious. I have a feeling that since Ragan won POV & Matt has the Diamond POV, it will be Britney going to the jury house soon. I think the Brigade will be mad at Matt not telling them of his power so I'm sure he's hoping he doesn't have to use it. If he doesn't get put up, he should use it to take down Lane but I doubt if he would call attention to himself.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

I think he should/will definitely use it on Lane and himself. Let Kathy & Brit go on the block... This way it he looks like a superstar to the brigade and it explains his so called strange behaviour. Looks like Brit is going to JH.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Matt apparently said in his HOH blog last week that he won't use the DPOV unless its absolutely necessary. He doesn't want his lie about Pandora's box to be confirmed to the others. And if he tells the truth he fears that he'll be implicated as the saboteur once it's revealed he has this power.

Even with that, we cannot underestimate the pressure that the producers put on the houseguests to get what they want. I put the odds at 2 to 1 that it gets used.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

All he would need to say is that BB told him if he reveals that he has the DPOV, he loses it. So BB almost forced him to lie.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I will admit that I'm looking forward to seeing Rachel greet Britney in the Jury House.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Brendon says he went on some sort of Luxury trip - massage, private chef. 

I think Matt would be stupid not to use to use DPOV at least on Lane if he wants to take the target off his back. His $1 PB lie can't hold up, since Brendon got something good (luxury) and the house got something bad (Rachel visit). HG's know he must have received something good. Unfortunately, they're too dippy and uncreative to think it's something other than money. But if they really stopped and thought for a moment they would realize it is a power. Matt has been very unphased/unworried through noms and pov, hasn't gone to talk to Brendon, telling Brit & Ragan not to worry about him -do whatever they have to do etc. 

Sab message: Is that tomorrow's comp will change course of the game. 
HG's freaking out, studying, going to bed early
Sab message throughout the night, while HG are sleeping "Are you ready? Expect the Unexpected, Time is running out, Is someone leaving tomorrow blah, blah, blah"


UPDATE: Matt is replacement nom
Hayden & Enzo did softly push for Brit nom.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

So do we know what the DPOV rules are?

When does he half to/get to play it? Would suck to be Ragan if he got put back up and out.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Waldorf said:


> So do we know what the DPOV rules are?
> 
> When does he half to/get to play it? Would suck to be Ragan if he got put back up and out.


That would be awesome if he removed himself and put up Ragan. 

Unfortunately, no one seems to know the rules on the thing. I don't even know if Matt knows them all.

Seems pretty clear he can't put Brendon up. Other than that, I think everyone is fair game, except maybe Ragan. I'm guessing he can't put up Ragan. But if so, that would mean Golden POV is more valuable than Diamond POV, which seems off (as far as the financial value of the metal/jewel).

So Matt pretty much has to use it now, which is great. I didn't like the thought that he'd keep it hidden. So he uses it on himself, and probably puts up Britney or Kathy. I'm guessing Kathy. Then she goes home.

Right?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> That would be awesome if he removed himself and put up Ragan.
> 
> Unfortunately, no one seems to know the rules on the thing. I don't even know if Matt knows them all.
> 
> ...


He can put up anyone but Brendon or Ragan. But it does not mean that the Golden is more powerful than the Diamond. The Diamond holder gets to choose who is replaced himself (or herself), so that alone makes it much more powerful. It's just that the Golden holder is immune.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> That would be awesome if he removed himself and put up Ragan.
> 
> Unfortunately, no one seems to know the rules on the thing. I don't even know if Matt knows them all.
> 
> ...


BTW, it would be smarter to use it on Brit imo. Then it would be the 4 brigade members against Ragan and Kathy for the next HOH.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> BTW, it would be smarter to use it on Brit imo. Then it would be the 4 brigade members against Ragan and Kathy for the next HOH.


Yeah, but does Matt want to upset Lane? I know Hayden and Enzo do, but since Matt still had a side-buddy in the game I'm not sure.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

We watch this Showtime stuff now and then..most of the time it's too boring and we give up, but last night we chuckled as BB kept yelling at the house guests...stuff like *"PLEASE STOP SINGING!"...."PLEASE PUT ON YOUR MIC!!".*

So why are they yelling at them to stop singing? Copyright issues??


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Alfer said:


> We watch this Showtime stuff now and then..most of the time it's too boring and we give up, but last night we chuckled as BB kept yelling at the house guests...stuff like "PLEASE STOP SINGING!"...."PLEASE PUT ON YOUR MIC!!".
> 
> So why are they yelling at them to stop singing? Copyright issues??


Yup


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

It almost makes you want to sing more.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> It almost makes you want to sing more.


I know I have heard that sometimes when Real Worlders wanted to have more private conversations they would bump their chest as it would cause a loud noise on the mic and be annoying and unusable for TV. Wouldn't surprise me if maybe some on BB may use this technique from time to time.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Alfer said:


> We watch this Showtime stuff now and then..most of the time it's too boring and we give up, but last night we chuckled as BB kept yelling at the house guests...stuff like *"PLEASE STOP SINGING!"...."PLEASE PUT ON YOUR MIC!!".*
> 
> So why are they yelling at them to stop singing? Copyright issues??


No, cuz they can't carry a tune


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> No, cuz they can't carry a tune


Well there's that too...


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

So anyway, the cameras caught Lane jerking it in the shower last night. Hilarious and not graphic. The man is not bright. 
http://bit.ly/9fOsq5

If you're disgusted now and need to cleanse your palate, here are some nearly erotic pics of Britney.
http://bit.ly/8Yb30G


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Hmm...


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> If you're disgusted now and need to cleanse your palate, here are some nearly erotic pics of Britney.
> http://bit.ly/8Yb30G


She looked TOE-tally relaxed in those pics.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Mooseknuckle sighting!


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> So anyway, the cameras caught Lane jerking it in the shower last night. Hilarious and not graphic. The man is not bright.
> http://bit.ly/9fOsq5


Brigade - Operation Jerkoff

These two finally complete a mission. Although seems much if it was dumb luck. Hayden was supposed make sure it was all clear before Lane started. They couldn't even do that right.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Well Hayden may be in big trouble now.  Busted most of the pool cues, leaving only one left. They haven't called him to the DR yet. Think he may have gone in on his own.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

For some strange reason all week I kept thinking Matt had the power to veto/replace 2 noms, instead of 1 -Duh! So of course Kathy would go home as she was up against Lane instead of Brit.
Good job on Brit for winning HOH! Was scared Enzo was gonna get it for a minute. I predict Brendon & Enzo on the block.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

USAFSSO said:


> Well Hayden may be in big trouble now.  Busted most of the pool cues, leaving only one left. They haven't called him to the DR yet. Think he may have gone in on his own.


What caused this??


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

He was horsing around, after loosing a game, trying to hit the pool tournament bowl, which the cues were resting on. He hit/broke the cues instead. You could tell he was really sorry didnt mean to do it. Doesnt seem like he got to any major trouble by BB. Now the house only has 2 cues, and one isn't very good.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I found it strange that Lane left the HOH room so soon after Britney went up there. The other night they were wrestling & when someone walked in on them they separated quickly & had that deer in the headlight look.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Brendon and Enzo are noms. But, the interesting thing is that Matt will be the replacement nom if the POV is played, and the other three Brigaders spent some time with Britney today throwing Matt under the bus and everyone (minus Ragan, who wasn't there, of course) agreed that Matt is shady and that nobody could beat him in the finals. I just wonder if they'll have the guts to evict Matt if he's sitting next to Brendon. Probably not.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I just wonder if they'll have the guts to evict Matt if he's sitting next to Brendon. Probably not.


That would be awesome! Serves Matt right for considering himself a genius and better player than everybody else.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

verdugan said:


> That would be awesome! Serves Matt right for considering himself a genius and better player than everybody else.


I would keep Matt.

Brenda and Ra-Tress would vote against him in the finals. And with the exception of Ragan I really don't see anyone voting for him vs any of the brigade members.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

I thought that I heard that the DPOV was going to be good for 2 weeks? Did something change, or was that never the case?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

mcb08 said:


> I thought that I heard that the DPOV was going to be good for 2 weeks? Did something change, or was that never the case?


He had two weeks to use it. He didn't use it the week that Rachel & Brendan were on the block. That left him this week, which he did use it. He could not use it BOTH weeks.


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

Snappa77 said:


> I would keep Matt.
> 
> Brenda and Ra-Tress would vote against him in the finals. And with the exception of Ragan I really don't see anyone voting for him vs any of the brigade members.


I think Matt's got the sympathy vote regarding his wife's 'rare disease'. I think that goes a long way until the finale when it's revealed he's lying about it.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Why would Britney put Matt up? He is one of her friends in the house.

I would think she would more likely put Hayden up, since she is so friendly with Lane.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

ahartman said:


> I think Matt's got the sympathy vote regarding his wife's 'rare disease'. I think that goes a long way until the finale when it's revealed he's lying about it.


Will it be revealed on the finally, if he makes it to the *final 2? They wont reveal it until after the vote. In the past the votes happen at the end of the show, with little time left to talk to the winner.

_*No way will he make it that far. the Brigade won't let it happen._


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

Guess what was Lane doing??


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

jtlytle said:


> Guess what was Lane doing??


See previous page for this...


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Brendon won POV. His head is shaved, so it might have been the "how bad do you want it" POV comp, as some were speculating. If so, then it's possible he had to give up the right to play for HOH next time as was done in past iterations of that comp. Sounds like somebody had to give 

So, will Britney put Matt up? Hard to say at this point. The other Renegades still want him up and out, but Matt and Ragan will be babysitting Britney the rest of the week, no doubt. She's crying right now at her predicament. If Matt doesn't go up, then Enzo will be evicted.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Ughhh!! Comeback King Brendon won POV! I do think Matt will be put up, as that was the plan before POV and she swore on her fiancee Nick that Enzo wouldnt be going home this week. Brit thinks she has Final 3 deal with Hayden & Lane. Didnt like Matt much in the beginning but have come to like him -not enough to root for his win, but I think he should last longer in the house than Enzo, Hayden & Lane.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

During the POV comp there were awards and punishments up for grabs. You got points for taking punishments.

Brendon has to shave his head, be handcuffed to Britney for 24 hours, take a chum bath every hour, and be on slop for the duration of the show.

Enzo is in a penguin suit.

Lane won a phone call.

Hayden won $5,000 and a trip to Hawaii.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Why would Britney put Matt up? He is one of her friends in the house.
> 
> I would think she would more likely put Hayden up, since she is so friendly with Lane.





Fool Me Twice said:


> During the POV comp there were awards and punishments up for grabs. You got points for taking punishments.
> 
> Brendon has to shave his head, be handcuffed to Britney for 24 hours, take a chum bath every hour, and be on slop for the duration of the show.
> 
> ...


Everyone knows Matt is a snake and also not who you want next to you in the finals. So it makes sense that he's on everyone's radar, including Britney (but excluding Ragan, since Ragan is a wuss).

But Hayden flopping the POV comp and actually leaving with gifts?!? That might get him on the block this week.

Looks like it was an easy win for Brendon. Just quickly agree to everything and stay another week.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Everyone knows Matt is a snake and also not who you want next to you in the finals. So it makes sense that he's on everyone's radar, including Britney (but excluding Ragan, since Ragan is a wuss).
> 
> But Hayden flopping the POV comp and actually leaving with gifts?!? That might get him on the block this week.
> 
> Looks like it was an easy win for Brendon. Just quickly agree to everything and stay another week.


What a shock, a POV competition that was essentially a guaranteed win for Brendon.  You would almost think this show is rigged. (At least this will keep the show interesting for another week. Wanna bet, Brendon wins the HOH in this weeks Fast Forward eviction show?)


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Fine point. They really do seem to "cut and paste" the competitions to rig the show. I don't think I mind, as keeping Brendon does help keep the show interesting...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

...and I don't really mind if Enzo or Matt leave. I'm fine with both leaving. I don't like Matt, and Enzo's game is the kind I really dislike -- be friends with everyone, never win a thing.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> ...and I don't really mind if Enzo or Matt leave. I'm fine with both leaving. I don't like Matt, and Enzo's game is the kind I really dislike -- be friends with everyone, never win a thing.


drew, you're a meow meow hater? 

I'm ok with either leaving too. I think Matt is a dirty player, but he's playing the game within the rules. Enzo is just ... I'm not sure what he's doing other than perpetuating NJ stereotypes.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

They should have a list ahead of time for us the viewers but not accessible to the HGs of what competitions are during what week so we know they're not selected to play favorites. Not that that will happen, but...

KD


----------



## bleen (Aug 9, 2008)

verdugan said:


> Enzo is just ... I'm not sure what he's doing other than perpetuating NJ stereotypes.


I'm from Joisey! Are you from Joisey?!?!


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

bleen said:


> I'm from Joisey! Are you from Joisey?!?!


Yo. Youse is a guy what has class.

Wow, no kiddin'. I lived in W. Caldwell, for many years....went to James Caldwell HS. Small world.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> So, will Britney put Matt up? Hard to say at this point. The other *Renegades* still want him up and out....


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

uncdrew said:


> ...and I don't really mind if Enzo or Matt leave. I'm fine with both leaving. I don't like Matt, and Enzo's game is the kind I really dislike -- be friends with everyone, never win a thing.


Betcha Matt's not happy that he threw HOH now.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Everyone knows Matt is a snake and also not who you want next to you in the finals. So it makes sense that he's on everyone's radar, including Britney (but excluding Ragan, since Ragan is a wuss).
> 
> But Hayden flopping the POV comp and actually leaving with gifts?!? That might get him on the block this week.
> 
> Looks like it was an easy win for Brendon. Just quickly agree to everything and stay another week.


Enzo had the same chances and came close. Enzo keeps going on and on about how he hesitated on the hair option and that cost him.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Oh, I forgot to point out that nobody knows who took the prizes, since it was a blind competition.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Oh, I forgot to point out that nobody knows who took the prizes, since it was a blind competition.


How about the Renegades?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Heh. Got me. Hayden admitted to Lane and Enzo that he took the prizes, and they didn't seem to care at all. But, they are blaming Matt to Britney for taking the prizes rather than trying for the POV.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

verdugan said:


> drew, you're a meow meow hater?


I think so. 

A better nick-name and I'd like him more.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> Enzo had the same chances and came close. Enzo keeps going on and on about how he hesitated on the hair option and that cost him.


Yeah, but I guess he worried about those few hundred hairs growing back. However, probably time for him to embrace the shaved head look.


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

TriBruin said:


> What a shock, a POV competition that was essentially a guaranteed win for Brendon.  You would almost think this show is rigged. (At least this will keep the show interesting for another week. Wanna bet, Brendon wins the HOH in this weeks Fast Forward eviction show?)


These type of comps are won by the person that most wants to win. If a player is willing to take a few indignities, they win the comp. Anyone could have won this, Brendon is the one that made the effort. Any other player could have stepped up to win, but none of them did.

Brendon is the only player that had a definite reason to win this. Everyone else either thinks they're safe or don't mind who goes home.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Could be Enzo's undoing...


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

In my opinion, Enzo doesn't step up for anything. He's a foul mouthed yes man that agrees with everyone & tries to seem hard but is totally worthless.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

POV meeting is over. Brendon took himself off and Matt is up in his place.

deb


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow.

Do you think they will oust Matt over Enzo?


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

Yes, I think Matt will go. All the others except Ragan have been encouraging her to put up Matt. I think this might be the double eviction week & it will be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

nmiller855 said:


> Yes, I think Matt will go. All the others except Ragan have been encouraging her to put up Matt. I think this might be the double eviction week & it will be interesting to see how it plays out.


It is double eviction week. Julie said so on last week's Thurs show.

deb


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Matt has to spill the beans BIG time now to save his bacon. Even then, I don't think it will work. He's got a lot of sympathy what with his wife's extreme illness and all.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Interesting...

It's also interesting that I choose to read these threads (and happily so). And I still watch and enjoy the show. 


Hayden, Lane, Brendon vote for Matt
Ragan votes for Enzo

Right? No way Matt turns any of those three.


Next HOH I could honestly see Ragan or Brendon winning. Hmm... I don't really want to go down all the possible scenarios that might happen. I guess odds (numerically) are that The Three Brigade wins it, and they'd quickly put up Ragan and Brendon.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Interesting...
> 
> It's also interesting that I choose to read these threads (and happily so). And I still watch and enjoy the show.
> 
> ...


Hopefully Matt will find a way to convince Brendon, Britney and Ragan that the Brigade really exists. Matt's been so fishy all season that I honestly think if the rest of the Brigade just says, "I don't know what he's talking about," they'd believe them. His only chance is to convince folks that those 3 are tight until the end, no matter what any of them have told you, and that he's ready to help take them out.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

jradford said:


> Hopefully Matt will find a way to convince Brendon, Britney and Ragan that the Brigade really exists. Matt's been so fishy all season that I honestly think if the rest of the Brigade just says, "I don't know what he's talking about," they'd believe them. His only chance is to convince folks that those 3 are tight until the end, no matter what any of them have told you, and that he's ready to help take them out.


Matt is on the block because he tried to throw Ragan under the bus. I don't think he can save himself.


----------



## bleen (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting how the tide turns  - on Thursday Britney was doing the happy dance in the hallway by the DR because Matt had been spared, then 4 days later she puts him up for e-limination


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Crazy right?? 4 days Gosh!

I didn't like the Brigades disloyalty to Matt- they wouldnt have made it his far without him. BUT after seeing how hard he tried to throw Ragan under the bus, when he couldve thrown Hayden (who Brit was also considering) instead, was really disgusting. I don't understand why he thinks he still needed to be loyal to the Brigades? 
Considering all the events that went down last week, if Matt couldn't show loyalty to Ragan this week, then Brit didn't have a chance aligning with him.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Matt clearly isn't the genius he thinks he is.

These people suck.

And they are all really, really stupid.

I hope Matt goes - he is king of the sleaziods in that house. That lie about his wife was disgusting.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

debtoine said:


> It is double eviction week. Julie said so on last week's Thurs show.
> 
> deb


i forget...how do they work that double eviction out...

do both the nominees go home, or do they vote one person out, and quickly have some other activity that identifies the 2nd person?


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

They usually do the HOH POV and eviction all in one show.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

It is one week of big brother all within the hour show so Thursday they will show some footage from this week, go to a vote, go into HOH comp, go into nominations then POV comp then that whole ceremony then another vote. Thing that sucks is if you win this HOH you don't get the benefits of the HOH room. I think you may get the letter and some gifts, but no room.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Yep. And then they start the next HOH comp as the show ends, the winner probably won't be revealed on the live show. 

And since the boys want Brendon and Ragan out before Britney, we'll probably have Matt and Ragan leaving on Thursday or Matt and Brendon. 

The Thursday POV comp will likely be purely physical, which will favor Brendon. The first HOH comp will likely be some sort of blind quiz, which I think favors Ragan, though Hayden and Enzo study a lot. 

The fast forward live shows are always fun, it's a scramble from start to finish. I want to say the second HOH comp will be endurance, but I can't remember.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

jradford said:


> Hopefully Matt will find a way to convince Brendon, Britney and Ragan that the Brigade really exists. Matt's been so fishy all season that I honestly think if the rest of the Brigade just says, "I don't know what he's talking about," they'd believe them. His only chance is to convince folks that those 3 are tight until the end, no matter what any of them have told you, and that he's ready to help take them out.


Why would Brendon care about the alliance? He will never go for Matt, because Rachel told him to vote out Matt. So that's 1 vote Matt can't get. And Lane and Hayden are not fans of Matt either, because it is clear he is turning on them. So once again the overconfidence takes down another HG.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Frylock said:


> Why would Brendon care about the alliance? He will never go for Matt, because Rachel told him to vote out Matt. So that's 1 vote Matt can't get. And Lane and Hayden are not fans of Matt either, because it is clear he is turning on them. So once again the overconfidence takes down another HG.


I DON'T think he'll care about the alliance because he is, as Matt put it, a big dummy.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> Matt is on the block because he tried to throw Ragan under the bus. I don't think he can save himself.


Matt's on the block because the rest of the brigade got in Britney's ear about it very early in the week. It's been her plan to put up Matt for awhile. Things like trying to get Ragan put up just helped convince her of the move.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

BB has set up some sort of practice game. It's 4 squares by 4 squares for a total of 16. HG stand on a platform using a seesaw to project the ball in one of the squares. They've all been taking turns practicing. All doing ok, but Bendon & Enzo seem to be best so far.

HG _had_ firmly assumed it would be double eviction this week, but Ragan feels from his DR session ques it's not. Now that BB has set up practice game, HG's agree it probably isn't DE week since HOH comps are too elaborate to setup/take down, but they're lightly discussing just in case.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

It is definitely a double eviction tonight.

Is that catapult in the yard the same one everyone was using to practice for a game when Chima had her meltdown last season? All the videos have been taken down.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Lane is the new HOH.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I don't care if Lane and Hayden won the last two HOH's, they are still do nothing sucktards and I hope they lose.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

I liked last nights show. The competitions were pretty fair, even though the POV comp was Ragan's to lose. He knows his stuff (order of events) inside/out, but all other HG had been studying pretty well too. Was surprised Brit wasn't 2nd place in POV, but I think once Brendon lost only Ragan still cared/needed to win... Brit also told Hayden to put her up as pawn replacement nom.
Tho no room Hayden rec'd HOH basket and letter.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

I hate Ragan, his hand gestures, his swishy walk and his ugly face.

Last night he started a thought, "I would venture to say that we are the best final five......"

I immediately hit 30 sec advance.

REALLY??? How about you are the WORST final five since season 1. How about this.....you're a flaming, delusional a--hole and I'd prefer to see you cannibalized by the other houseguests before you even get second place you whiny p.o.s.


----------



## bleen (Aug 9, 2008)

Well now Lane has to show his (and the Brigade's) hand - he said he was loyal to the Brigade over Britney so his obvious picks are Britney & Ragan, which will only confirm to them that the other 3 are together.

Not that there's a whole lot that can be done afterwards, but still...


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

well they showed Ragan figuring out that Enzo, Hayden, Lane, and Matt were in an alliance last night. It was a taped segment (in the DR if I remember correctly) so he had it figured out earlier in the week.

You're right though - whether or not he tells Britney about it won't matter. Their fate is sealed.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Lane doesn't want to put Britney on the block. He wants to put Enzo up as a "pawn" to keep Britney close to him. Enzo hasn't been told yet, but he's already nervous about it and he and Britney basically had an endurance contest in Lane's HOH room, staying in there until 5am.

Lane and Hayden wouldn't mind it if Enzo was evicted before the end. They talked last night and think Enzo has too many votes in the jury house.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Another funny thing from last night was Britney telling the boys (Ragan was in the DR at the time) that Brendon wanted to form an alliance with her and Ragan, saying that Hayden, Lane, and Enzo were working together. She mocked the idea and how dumb he was to try and align with her. They guys seemed surprised at that and were like "What? He said we're together? That's ridiculous!"


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't think it's time to get Enzo out. I think they need to keep their superior numbers one more week.

It's gotta be Britney or Ragan going home. Lane wants to keep Britney's vote secure, but he met screw himself in trying to do so. Hmm...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> I don't think it's time to get Enzo out. I think they need to keep their superior numbers one more week.
> 
> It's gotta be Britney or Ragan going home. Lane wants to keep Britney's vote secure, but he met screw himself in trying to do so. Hmm...


I agree with this.

And even Lane knows this - he said as much in an earlier DR session.

He needs to man up...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Stylin said:


> I liked last nights show. The competitions were pretty fair, even though the POV comp was Ragan's to lose. He knows his stuff (order of events) inside/out, but all other HG had been studying pretty well too. Was surprised Brit wasn't 2nd place in POV, but I think once Brendon lost only Ragan still cared/needed to win... Brit also told Hayden to put her up as pawn replacement nom.
> Tho no room Hayden rec'd HOH basket and letter.


I am a little surprised Britanny did not do better...

In one of the BBAD evenings, she was in the bathtub talking to herself aloud and going over all of the events, and the order of the events... I was sure she'd do much better (and expected her to win it)...


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> I don't think it's time to get Enzo out. I think they need to keep their superior numbers one more week.
> 
> It's gotta be Britney or Ragan going home. Lane wants to keep Britney's vote secure, but he met screw himself in trying to do so. Hmm...


What he should have done is throw the HOH comp. He was in a great position to do so.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> What he should have done is throw the HOH comp. He was in a great position to do so.


Who would have won? Enzo?

It was kind of the week for Lane not to win. He knew he'd have to deal with Britney head on if he won. And he won't be able to compete next time, right?

Had he been able to throw it to Enzo, he should have.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Even if Britney had won he would have been perfectly safe and she would have targeted Enzo.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

So is it just me, or did Ragan do something incredibly stupid when he voted out Brendan. He knew that the brigade existed and after Matt left he could have gone to Britt and Brendan and told them about the brigade. Then assuming that one of them won HoH they could have gotten the brigade out. Now what is his plan? Just whine hoping that they won't vote him out?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

DavidTigerFan said:


> So is it just me, or did Ragan do something incredibly stupid when he voted out Brendan. He knew that the brigade existed and after Matt left he could have gone to Britt and Brendan and told them about the brigade. Then assuming that one of them won HoH they could have gotten the brigade out. Now what is his plan? Just whine hoping that they won't vote him out?


It is a number game. I am sure Ragan would have been up in Britney or Brendon's ear if they won HOH, but they didn't so there was no real choice on what to do.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Necromancer2006 said:


> well they showed Ragan figuring out that Enzo, Hayden, Lane, and Matt were in an alliance last night. It was a taped segment (in the DR if I remember correctly) so he had it figured out earlier in the week.
> You're right though - whether or not he tells Britney about it won't matter. Their fate is sealed.


Ragan did tell Brit his alliance thoughts when they were in the hammock together. It was prior to the pov noms. He was telling her she has to play /choose noms wisely because there is that alliance and they (he and her) would be picked right off. That was when she told Ragan was being thrown under the bus (hinted Matt)...Of course, Big mouth Brit ran right back and told Lane, who denied it. We saw the clip last night where she says to Lane "If I find out after that you were in an alliance..." - that was their convo.
Also, after Matt was pov nom (and Ragan knew Matt threw him under the bus), Ragan coldly told Matt "he was going home, no doubt about it, don't even bother trying to stay etc." But the best part was something like "Whatever alliance you and those guys have- you're out-no longer a part of it. They don't want you anymore"...Matt told the guys that Ragan suspected, and assured them it didn't come from him. Enzo was pretty pissed and unsure that Matt wasn't the one who actually told Ragan.

BTW, BB pressured Brit big time to put up Hayden instead of Matt as pov replacement. She confessed she nearly caved.



MikeekiM said:


> I am a little surprised Britanny did not do better...
> In one of the BBAD evenings, she was in the bathtub talking to herself aloud and going over all of the events, and the order of the events... I was sure she'd do much better (and expected her to win it)...


Yes, but Ragan knew his stuff/studied even harder than her. He went over the stuff several times a day and knew it cold, even better than Brit which she admitted. BUT the guys wouldn't have done half as well if it had not been for Brit tutoring them. Brit should have come in at least 2nd if she was really trying to win pov, so I don't think she was, especially considering she offered herself up as a pawn to Hayden.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Stylin said:


> BTW, BB pressured Brit big time to put up Hayden instead of Matt as pov replacement. She confessed she nearly caved.


How does that work.

Can't you just tell them to "sod off"? Do they offer bribes? Or just whisper thoughts in your ear?

I mean honestly, I'd be very inclined to do exactly the opposite of what BB wants me to do.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> How does that work.
> 
> Can't you just tell them to "sod off"? Do they offer bribes? Or just whisper thoughts in your ear?
> 
> I mean honestly, I'd be very inclined to do exactly the opposite of what BB wants me to do.


Until BB figures that's what you're doing and they tell you to do the opposite of what they want, so you do exactly what they want <evil laugh>


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> How does that work.
> Can't you just tell them to "sod off"? Do they offer bribes? Or just whisper thoughts in your ear?
> I mean honestly, I'd be very inclined to do exactly the opposite of what BB wants me to do.


Lol, and seems Brit was too! 
I don't think they offer bribes etc, but more like a loud pressured whisper in the DR sessions. BB sure wanted Matt to stay.
"_Britney told anyone that would listen that DR pushed her to make Hayden her replacement nomination over Matt & at one point they almost had her talked into it_" JokersUpdates

I felt beyond a doubt last season that DR manipulates when (sketchy on details but it is in the thread) Jeff had some sort of evict or nom power and was firmly not going to use it, as felt results were going to benefit him. After DR sessions he came out singing a whole different tune and used the power even though it didnt really make sense.

Aha! Found the post from last season. It was regarding Jeff and the Coup d'Etat
_"...All last week, in the feeds, it was pretty clear that for the most part Jeff (and Jordan) didn't like Russ. They caught him lying to them several times, stirring up crap, kissing butt etc, he was drunk and annoying (Jordan finally broke down and told her he was annoying the crap out of her lol), Jeff also admitted he had a better 'endurance' chance against Jesse as opposed to Russ etc. Jeff had even told him the only hope he had was POV, and when he didn't get it they started saying "when" you leave the house not "if" etc. It was only after Jeff was called into the DR 4x in one day (Tues or Wednes I think) that he started to say to Russ "think positive". Prior to that his attitude to Russ was "yeah, it just sux man". Maybe he was just 'acting' all along but I felt his annoyance with Russ was real. I suspect the producers broke down strategy to Jeff which convinced him to used the Coup. Anyway, just an opinion.."_ http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=428410&page=14


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Update: 
Lane opened Pandoras bbox and in return for accepting money -don't know amount, unleashed 3 bad things on the house. 1 of them is that all eating/cooking utensils have been removed.

Enzo & Ragan have been nominated...Ragan in bed 'upset' but is really studying up for possible comps. Lane & Hayden want final 2 together.

Enzo is out of Penguin suit.

Edit: Lane got $91.17 from P Box


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> How does that work.
> 
> Can't you just tell them to "sod off"? Do they offer bribes? Or just whisper thoughts in your ear?
> 
> I mean honestly, I'd be very inclined to do exactly the opposite of what BB wants me to do.


The DR will push houseguests toward one decision by asking leading questions and by being enthusiastic when houseguests say they're thinking about making one decision rather than another. And if the DR is unhappy with the direction the houseguest is leaning they may keep them in the DR and cover the same subject over and over. But, the houseguests are free to make their own decisions and the stronger willed ones do. I know I've mentioned here before that season 8 houseguests were particularly malleable and that played a large part in getting ED to the end.



Stylin said:


> I felt beyond a doubt last season that DR manipulates when (sketchy on details but it is in the thread) Jeff had some sort of evict or nom power and was firmly not going to use it, as felt results were going to benefit him. After DR sessions he came out singing a whole different tune and used the power even though it didnt really make sense.


Jeff was not allowed to talk about the CDT last year so he never would have said he wouldn't use it, but it was very clear to me in his conversations with Jordan that he wanted Jessie to leave since he was more or less worshiped by all the crazy women in the house. So, I don't believe the DR manipulated that decision at all. They did, however, hand him a superpower.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Enzo won POV. Ragan is toast.


----------



## bleen (Aug 9, 2008)

So I'm guessing Lane will put up Hayden to keep the Brigade a secret for a teensy bit longer?


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

Secret surveillance audio leaked from this year's BB producers.....

"Hey, I've got a GREAT IDEA everyone. This season has been so bad, let's have all the remaining guests...talk with SOCK PUPPETS. Yeh. That's what we'll do. This idea will ROCK. Totally."


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

2nd punishment = they all have to wear sock puppets(?) and have to move puppets mouth when they want to talk. If they screw up they will be have nots.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Oh, gadzooks. That sounds stupid.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Enzo won POV. Ragan is toast.


Yay.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Tracy said:


> Oh, gadzooks. That sounds stupid.


It looks even worse!! Amazingly ridiculous. I don't understand how this idea made it past a brainstorming session ...Tho, I will admit for the 1st time all season I actually found Enzo funny. The puppet was made for him - now he's got a new best friend and one more thing to talk to.

Ragan knows he's going home and seems pretty resigned. Doing a lot of alone time.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Stylin said:


> 2nd punishment = they all have to wear sock puppets(?) and have to move puppets mouth when they want to talk. If they screw up they will be have nots.


I watched Enzo last night on BBAD, and he had a pretty long conversation with Britney, and never once moved the puppets mouth. How do they check? How much is too much before they get caught?


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I watched Enzo last night on BBAD, and he had a pretty long conversation with Britney, and never once moved the puppets mouth. How do they check? How much is too much before they get caught?


Enzo moved his puppet's mouth although he did it differently from everyone else. He'd literally finish an entire thought without working the puppet at all, and then (as an afterthought) would move the sock's 'mouth' a few times.

It was almost like the puppet was mocking him.

I thought Britney's sock bore a strong resemblance to her. Lane's looked the least like him.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

And Regan's has the bow tie. Was dumb. I notice Hayden didn't talk much, I guess so he wouldn't screw up.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I don't think Enzo has the brainpower to talk & move his hand at the same time. I wish he hadn't won the POV since it was mentioned that since he hadn't won anything, he was useless. I have no idea who the replacement nominee is going to be.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Enzo moved his puppet's mouth although he did it differently from everyone else. He'd literally finish an entire thought without working the puppet at all, and then (as an afterthought) would move the sock's 'mouth' a few times.
> 
> It was almost like the puppet was mocking him.
> 
> I thought Britney's sock bore a strong resemblance to her. Lane's looked the least like him.


No the conversation I saw he didn't move it at all. I did notice when he did move it it was like before or after never really at same time, but this converstaion, his hand was laying on either the counter or table, I don't remember which, and he didn't move it at all


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I saw a little bit of the sock puppet talking last night on BBAD. I, too, wondered how much they would let them get away with.

Tonight it looks like random music starts to play and they have to dance to it. Kinda funny.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Enzo played the POV. Hayden nominated. I can't believe Hayden and Enzo have let Lane get away with protecting his side alliance with Britney by making them pawns. If I was in their position I'd be pissed. More power to Lane, though.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Enzo played the POV. Hayden nominated. I can't believe Hayden and Enzo have let Lane get away with protecting his side alliance with Britney by making them pawns. If I was in their position I'd be pissed. More power to Lane, though.


Lane can see that Hayden would take Enzo to the end, and vice-versa.

At this point, it is every man for himself. He is smart to have a backup plan with Britney, and he probably has the best chance of winning against anyone but Hayden if he makes final 2.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

It's definitely his best move. I'm just surprised that Hayden and Enzo haven't made much of a stink about it.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Interesting...

I haven't thought this through much and am probably wrong, but Lane might be sealing his doom. He might be next to go.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Interesting...
> 
> I haven't thought this through much and am probably wrong, but Lane might be sealing his doom. He might be next to go.


It all depends who wins HOH/POV, POV being more important than HOH this week as they decide who goes home.


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

If Lane was smart he would vote out Hayden.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

net114 said:


> If Lane was smart he would vote out Hayden.


Lane is not voting unless there's a tie, which is highly unlikely.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I just heard something interesting, Hayden & Britney were discussing families. Hayden said his dad remarried when he was about 14 after his parents divorced. Britney then asked if his mom had remarried & he said no. She then asked if his mom had boyfriends & Hayden said yes then Lane chimed in with a comment about how cool some of Hayden's mom's boyfriends were. The camera then cut to Ragan that was by himself on the hammock.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

verdugan said:


> Lane is not voting unless there's a tie, *which is highly unlikely*.


Why do you say that? I can easily see Brit voting out Hayden and Enzo voting out Ragan ... making a tie.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Why do you say that? I can easily see Brit voting out Hayden and Enzo voting out Ragan ... making a tie.


I said highly unlikely b/c at the time based on what I've read, Britney and Ragan haven't really made a big push for this. But I agree, I'd love for her to vote for Hyden and Lane having to break the tie.

Expect the unexpected


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

verdugan said:


> I said highly unlikely b/c at the time based on what I've read, Britney and Ragan haven't really made a big push for this. But I agree, I'd love for her to vote for Hyden and Lane having to break the tie.
> 
> Expect the unexpected


I saw Ragan make a pitch to Britney in the After Dark show that it would be in her interest to take him instead of any of the guys because then she would be playing for 50k. She seemed to be thinking it over.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I hope Ragan can pull it off & stay this week. Then if he or Britney win HOH they can put up Enzo & Lane. The only way they would be screwed if Enzo the Idiot actually won another POV. I'm looking forward to tonight's show.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Hmm... I think it will come down to them all realizing Ragan needs to go.

He is fighting mostly by himself, has won several things, studies hard and knows his stuff, and was loyal to Matt. All that rolls up into a pretty good game player, and one that might get a lot of votes.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Lane won't win against either Enzo or Hayden. Ragan tried to plant that seed in Lane's head, but the only way it's Lane's choice is if Britney's and Enzo's votes are split. I read somewhere that Britney will vote for Ragan to stay, but I'm not entirely sure that's true. I've never read that she said it directly to Lane in a private conversation with just the 2 of them.

Personally, though I don't care for any of them left in the game, I'd love to see Hayden get evicted tonight. He really hasn't done squat the whole time and relied on Matt to keep him in the game because of the alliance they had. Unfortunately, if the votes are split, I can't see Lane growing big enough balls to evict Hayden.

deb


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

debtoine said:


> I'd love to see Hayden get evicted tonight. He really hasn't done squat the whole time and relied on Matt to keep him in the game because of the alliance they had.


This!


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

Last night Lane commented that Ragan cusses a lot. Enzo chimed in "Yeah he does. It's like he don't even know how to talk right". This was after several minutes of Enzo saying yo & m***** f***** in just about every sentence he spoke.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

debtoine said:


> I'd love to see Hayden get evicted tonight.
> 
> deb


Same here. I didn't like his DR comments about Lane having such an easy life, thus he shouldn't win over Hayden. That bothered me. It's like, just because other people might have more money then him.....he's more entitled to win?

Hayden has a sh*tty attitude IMO, and he needs to learn not to YELL AT THE CAMERA when in the DR. "We can hear you Hayden."


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

He's kinda said the same about Brit -she's spoiled, Enzo -wife makes great money, nice house, cars etc.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

As expected, Ragan evicted...HOH comp going on and Hayden is in lead.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Feeds are back on. Hayden won. No surprise, he had a big lead.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Britney fans are screaming rigged comp. Rigged for long fingers. Kinda funny.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I think he will nominate Britney & Lane & unless Britney wins POV, she'll go to the jury house. If he puts up Britney & Enzo & if Enzo doesn't win POV, he'll go to the jury house.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Britney has to win POV or she's toast. It doesn't matter who Hayden nominates initially. Lane should throw it and hope Britney wins.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

Hayden & Enzo are now discussing keeping Britney over Lane be cause they are convinced both of them could beat her but not Lane in final 2. They said the POV should be played tonight around 5pm their time.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

nmiller855 said:


> Hayden & Enzo are now discussing keeping Britney over Lane be cause they are convinced both of them could beat her but not Lane in final 2. They said the POV should be played tonight around 5pm their time.


That would serve Lane right for not having the balls/brains to realize that the brigade was done last week.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

Britney has GOT to win POV to get Enzo out. One week without him would be great.


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

It's so hilarious to watch After Dark, then on the broadcast show, the producers and Julie Chen try to edit everything like the results will be different than is obvious all week. 

"Will Lane go against his alliance with the Brigade?!" Dum-Da-Dum!!!! Oh, nope, he voted Ragan out....it was just all those edited DR questions we put in to make you think things are dramatic!! 

*Sigh* 

Britney dancing was nice though, but those UGG boots really need to go. That is the stupidest "fashion" in history...especially if you wear them in the summer.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Hayden won POV. Likely noms stay the same and Enzo evicts Britney.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

The boys just told Britney about their alliance and Hayden said he's not going to use the POV and now she's crying, saying the last 3 months were a waste of time and that she feels hopeless, etc. It's a pretty pitiful display and I actually feel sorry for her, which is weird since I've been wanting to see this for some time. The power of a pretty girl.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I don't feel sorry for any of the knuckleheads who got played by the three dummies.

All summer they all sat around hating on each other, when they should have instead been working together... I do not shed a tear for any of them.. they are all a bunch of dummies.

To get played by the likes of Hayden, Lane and Enzo is downright humiliating.... and I laugh at everyone of them who got played.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

They turned off the live feeds until after Wednesday's show. At first they were showing the first BBAD episode.
Somehow someone posting on jokersupdates said Britney has already been evicted and they are now playing a jungle vine game that is knocking them into walls & under a waterfall. I hope Enzo goes this round.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Hayden won HOH 1. Lane & Enzo to compete against each other in comp for 2nd spot.


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

Lane won the second spot. Now he'll compete with Hayden. I guess if I had to choose between them, I would route for Lane.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

net114 said:


> Lane won the second spot. Now he'll compete with Hayden. I guess if I had to choose between them, I would route for Lane.


I'm with you. I hope that neither Hayden or Enzo win.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I don't dislike any of the three, but I don't care who wins either. I'd vote for Hayden if I was a juror.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Yeah, I'm rooting now for Hayden, but don't care all that much.

Never really liked Enzo that much, and certainly don't think the winner should be someone so bad at challenges.

And Lane's schtick in Diary Room has grown really, really tired for a long, long time. But it won't fall asleep.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

At least Enzo went to bed early last night. But before he went he was having a pity party in the backyard. "Yo, all I f****** had to do was win one m***** f****** challenge & G** D***** I couldn't even do that, yo." Then we had several different segments of watching him sleep. I hope he goes to bed early tonight. This next week is going to be tough.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Britney's house was destroyed by fire last night.
http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...2650&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=&rc=&fpart=1
http://www.katv.com/Global/story.asp?S=13156513


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Britney's house was destroyed by fire last night.
> http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...2650&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=&rc=&fpart=1
> http://www.katv.com/Global/story.asp?S=13156513


I'd like to know where Rachel was around 1:30am 

Glad they all made it safely.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Britney's house was destroyed by fire last night.
> http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...2650&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=&rc=&fpart=1
> http://www.katv.com/Global/story.asp?S=13156513


Thats a bummer, no 500k or house for brit to come home to.

Does Nick still think he getting married though? She doesn't seem very interested.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

At least Brit got the $25K for Fav player added to the 10K...Was quite funny when announced, Rachel had the worse look on her face and then fake smiled when she caught the cameras lol. 
Anyways, congrats to Hayden, though I wasn't rooting for anyone.
See ya all next season


----------

